# Coil spring hatchet



## ga.farrier (Jan 4, 2017)

Forged from a pickup truck coil spring. I forge them out and don't really grind anything on them except to polish them a little. I just played around with the handle shape for looks and put several coats of linseed oil on it.


----------



## dtala (Jan 4, 2017)

good looking hatchet


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Good looking hatchet and Mason jar.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah. What moon said.


----------



## ga.farrier (Jan 4, 2017)

That's water in the mason jar.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice! Good looking hawk, and sure, I believe you about the water.


----------



## Esau (Jan 5, 2017)

I always protect my "water", just not with a hawk that nice. Great work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice hawk, and that water makes me thirsty.


----------



## ga.farrier (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I'm sure everyone has there own idea of what a hatchet or tomahawk should look like. I haven't decided quite yet so it's fun to play around with the shape of them. This one feels awfully good in the hands but it was spoken for as soon as I finished it so I never got a chance to see how it throws.


----------

